# Duda acerca el Axosco



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Hola foro.
Pues he estado atareado buscando nuevos lugares donde ir a darle gusto a cierta Phaon  , y me acordé del Axosco, pero también me acordé que está muy solito. Abusando de su afabilidad ¿no saben si allá asaltan? ¿Es recomendable si voy solo o, en su defecto, con un acompañante?
BTW. ¿Algún otro lugar para salir cerca del DF en esta temporada?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> Hola foro.
> Pues he estado atareado buscando nuevos lugares donde ir a darle gusto a cierta Phaon  , y me acordé del Axosco, pero también me acordé que está muy solito. Abusando de su afabilidad ¿no saben si allá asaltan? ¿Es recomendable si voy solo o, en su defecto, con un acompañante?
> BTW. ¿Algún otro lugar para salir cerca del DF en esta temporada?


Yo solo he ido una ves con un amigo. La verdad no se si sea seguro o no pero porlomenos a nosotros no nos asaltaron . Aparte, esta muy cerca de la carretera. Como durante el 60% del recorrido puedes ver o escuchar la carretera. Ese dia tambien nos toco lluvia las 3 horas que nos tardamos.... La verdad yo no se mucho de ese lugar, pero Ritopc va frecuentemente. Tambien habia un perro muerto muy asqueroso


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yo solo he ido una ves con un amigo. La verdad no se si sea seguro o no pero porlomenos a nosotros no nos asaltaron . Aparte, esta muy cerca de la carretera. Como durante el 60% del recorrido puedes ver o escuchar la carretera. Ese dia tambien nos toco lluvia las 3 horas que nos tardamos.... La verdad yo no se mucho de ese lugar, pero Ritopc va frecuentemente. Tambien habia un perro muerto muy asqueroso


Pues relativamente seguro, pero yo no me animaría a ir solo; por lo general voy en grupos de 3+. El hecho de que esté tan cerca de la carretera hace que sea más facil que te roben la cleta o te asalten. El lugar esta divertido, aunque la subida es un poco pesada y, en epoca de lluvias, la bajada se vuelve muy, pero muy, técnica.

Del perro, la madre naturaleza hizo lo suyo y no queda rastro alguno de su existencia.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Pues de que se ve solo, se ve solo; de que seria mejor que fueras acompaniado pues mejor acompaniado... Que tan seguro sera? Eso depende de la suerte... y en cierta mediada de que tanto "propicias" un asalto... (presentas bajo perfil cuando llegas o te vas? estas pendiente de lo que te rodea?) igual y eso es para otra linea de discusion...
Que es para ti cerca? Esta el Desierto de los leones, Chiluca o aqui en los alrededores de Toluca tambien se puede rodar, hay lugares medio cerrados (Sierra Morelos, Cacalomacan) o circuitos con "un poco de todo" (El Mapa, Los Tuneles).

El Rivas


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Ya. Pues siendo así entonces trataré de juntar un par de conocidos más...
Por cierto, eso de ir a los alrededores de Toluca, siempre y cuando no queden del lado de Valle de Bravo no suena nada mal. ¿Saben donde puedo hallar info al respecto? ¿arivas?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Pudes hayar informacion en www.bicimapas.com, ahi he visto algunas de las rutas de por aca, tambien esta la opcion de hacer los recorridos con Jorge Avila (www.biciymontana.com) nada mas que esos son de pago por evento y la otra opcion es que le digas al Rivas cuando le caes y aqui te damos la paseada, desde la terminal de camiones hasta cualquiera de las rutas locales no son mas de 30 min., bueno al volcan seran como 40 min.
Hay una tienda por aqui que se llama Friends, normalmente van a las competencias, igual y te los puedes topar en el SNT el proximo 27, ellos conocen bastantes rutas locales. 
Esteeee, en cuanto a lo de andar solo mi consejo no iba en el sentido de que de plano no lo hagas, si las opciones son salir solo o no salir y prefieres salir pues a rodar de a solapa! Nomas se un poco mas cauto de lo normal!
Porque hacia valle de bravo no? Hay muy buenos lugares donde pedalear, el problema es que los cletos nativos no son nada amigables y pues mas bien es cosa de explorarle....

El Rivas
Puebla tambien podria ser cerca...!


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hola, por mi parte he tenido la oportunidad de rodarlo varias veces. Todas las veces lo he hecho en grupo de 5 o más.
En lo particular no me aviento ha hacer el recorrido solo aun cuando no he sabido de algun asalto.

Respecto a otros lugares para rodar, pues te comento que regularmente los domingos hago recorridos mas loargos que los tradicionales del SNT. p. ej.

Ajusco-Tepoz 
Ajusco-Cuerna.
Ajusco-Desierto de los leones.
Algunas visitas por hidalgo. (el chico, sierra de las navajas, etc)

Si alguién esta interesado en invertir todo el domingo en este tipo de rodadas hagánmelo saber y con gusto nos organizamos.

saludos
MarkBlast.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarkBlast said:


> Si alguién esta interesado en invertir todo el domingo en este tipo de rodadas hagánmelo saber y con gusto nos organizamos.
> 
> saludos
> MarkBlast.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eso mero , asì se habla !!! , las rodadas domingueras deben de ser a dos de tres caìdas sin LÌMITE DE TIEMPO .

Tanto ajustar y preparar las bicis ........
Tanto invertir en up-grades ................
Tanto invertir en bicicletas...............
Tanto invertir en partes...................
Tanta preparaciòn de rutas ..........
Tanto hablar al respecto.............

Tanto esperar durante la semana el weekend ,para ir a rodar un rato no es negocio.

the last biker


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Suena bien, a mi me ajustaria mejor el sabado, porque no organizar algo asi, SIN LIMITE DE TIEMPO... Ustedes nomas digan y a ver como y donde la hacemos!
Una rodada asi suena como para:
-Desierto de los leones - Ocoyoacac
-Ajusco - Ocoyoacac
-Toluca - Valle
-Algunas de las sugeridas en Puebla, que a menos que alguien se sepa completa una de las anteriores pudieran ser las mas viables...
-Alguien de Michoacan podria sugerir algo? 
-Todo el dia en El Chico, nos falta hacer las veredas del lado de la presa...! Ah, y beber unas Cosaco! =)

El Rivas


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Eso mero , asì se habla !!! , las rodadas domingueras deben de ser a dos de tres caìdas sin LÌMITE DE TIEMPO .
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo me despido de rodadas largas y del XC ya que la Chimpira, aunq es muy buena subiendo para lo que es, no es la opcion en estos tipos de pedaleada.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Lo de 'hacia Valle mejor no' es porque después de cruzar todo el DF me da una flojera enorme tener que cruzar Toluca.  
Por lo otro me parece bien... ¿Cuándo organizan un salida para que me pueda anexar?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo me despido de rodadas largas y del XC ya que la Chimpira, aunq es muy buena subiendo para lo que es, no es la opcion en estos tipos de pedaleada.


ohhhhh vamos!!!, si yo pude hacer el Chico en la Norco, tu puedes ir a Toluca ida y vuelta en la Chimpirina. Por supuesto, igual que con la Norco, solo será divertido si involucra un largo y divertido descenso!!!

BTW, voto por otra rodada en el Chico, salimos más temprano y regresamos más tarde:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> [
> :skep: Vaya! ese mensaje si que lleva "jiribilla"
> 
> Sir - Captain Ranazzotti Sparrow...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rocky René y/o Captain Sparrow :

Si jiribilla es algo asi' como chanfle , buscapies o similares , entonces el mensaje no lleva nada de eso .

Se ve que en lugar de rodar te la pasas en el cinemato'grafo .

Saludos y te sigo esperando en Puebla.

the last biker o quiza "El amo del viento " ja ja ja , por años no me quedo atras


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> ohhhhh vamos!!!, si yo pude hacer el Chico en la Norco, tu puedes ir a Toluca ida y vuelta en la Chimpirina. Por supuesto, igual que con la Norco, solo será divertido si involucra un largo y divertido descenso!!!
> 
> BTW, voto por otra rodada en el Chico, salimos más temprano y regresamos más tarde:thumbsup:


Bueno si involucra downhill entonces si, pero no que sea 40km de subida y 4 de bajada -_- jaja


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Rocky René y/o Captain Sparrow :
> 
> ...


Jo! si a causa de mi pereza por rodar + enfermedad no muy grave + cansancio de la chamba me ha dado por ir al cine, a dormir, a dibujar (manga y esas cosas) y por supuesto a rockear :rockon: (este gif es neta)

Ok estamos en lo dicho! mi regreso es inminente y dispuesto a compartir océanos y tesoros con "El Amo Del Viento"... las nenas las levantas tú.... una moto puede hacer eso y más....:thumbsup:

Saludos!


----------

